# Programmierung nach ISA S88!?



## L4s3r73k (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Wenige Monate nach meinem Einstieg in die jetzige Firma bekomme ich einen besonders sch...önen Auftrag:
Ich "darf" jetzt bestehende funktionierende Projekte in Siemens auf den S88 Standard umbauen, bzw. soll ich mich erst einmal in das Thema einlesen. 
Der Kunde will zwar dieses S88, wir sind uns hier aber alle einig, dass wir das nicht ansatzweise 100% erfüllen werden (können). 

Das ist zwar offenbar nichts was Siemens erfunden hat, jedoch hat wohl Siemens bei einem Kunden erheblich dafür geworben.
Siemens bzw. der Kunde hat uns auch ein wenig Doku Material dazu zukommen lassen. Was ich bis jetzt immer noch suche sind die libs mit den angesprochenen Softwarebausteinen.
Nach der Durchsicht von hunderten Seiten weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, was ich jetzt genau damit anfangen soll.

Unsere Siemens Projekte sind überarbeitete Übersetzungen von Rockwell Projekten, da hier Rockwell die erste Geige spielt. 
Das bringt zwar systembedingt ein paar Eigenheiten mit, am Ende sieht es aber aus, wie wahrscheinlich die Meisten hier SPS gelernt haben.

Die Anlage spielt im Betrieb Schrittketten ab, die manchmal wiederrum Schrittketten enthalten. Sind alle Weiterschaltbedingungen erfüllt, wird der nächste Schritt aktiviert usw. usw.. 
Wenn in einem Schritt z.B. ein Motor einer bestimmten Achse benötigt wird, wird ein Bit gesetzt was im Logik FC der Achse (Software) verwertet wird. 
In diesem FC wird ein universeller FB aufgerufen, der für die Ansteuerung der Sinamics Servos benötigt wird, in diesem befinden sich die ganzen MC Bausteine von Siemens für die Hardwareansteuerung.

Warum erzähl' ich das Ganze? Nunja, weil mir schon zu Ohren gekommen ist, dass all das irgendwie ganz anders laufen soll im S88. 
Wie genau, kann ich nicht sagen, weil mir Beispiele fehlen.  

Wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der mir irgendetwas zu dem Thema schreiben mag, das nicht schon auf Wikipedia steht, 
wäre ich ihm oder ihr sehr verbunden sich hier zu entladen oder mir eine Nachricht zu schreiben. 
Jetzt im kommenden Monat geht der Tanz dann mit dem Kunden los: Was kann, was muss, was darf man weglassen.

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende euch allen.

PS: 
Mir ist schon klar, das ist eine Menge Text für eine so wenig texträumlich ausgedehnte Frage. 
Ich dachte mir nur, dass der Text durch seine Background Informationen hilft, mein Problem zu verstehen.


----------



## dingo (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
da müsst Ihr euren Steuerungslieferanten mal genauer mit ins Boot nehmen müssen.

ISA 88 habe ich mal im zusammenhang mit IEC61512 gehört.

Modularität in Prozesstechnik erhöhen, hier sind Schnittstellen genau definiert:

ISA S88 Part 1 – Models & Terminology  ISA S88 Part 2 – Data Structures 
 ISA S88 Part 3 – General & Site Recipes 
 ISA S88 Part 4 – Batch Production Records 
 ISA S88 Part 5 – Make2Pack: Equipment & Control Modules 

Vermute, nicht nur die Softwaremodelierung, auch die verwendete Hardware muss hier zu passen.


----------



## dingo (26 Oktober 2018)

PackML und DIMA sind z.B. Bestandteil, bzw. erfüllen IEC61512.

Bei Siemens wäre es Simatic PCS7 Batch:
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/404/36091404/att_47755/v1/bfmain_a_de-DE.pdf


----------



## L4s3r73k (29 Oktober 2018)

dingo schrieb:


> PackML und DIMA sind z.B. Bestandteil, bzw. erfüllen IEC61512.
> 
> Bei Siemens wäre es Simatic PCS7 Batch:
> https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/404/36091404/att_47755/v1/bfmain_a_de-DE.pdf



Auf Prozessleitebene soll ich gar nicht von uns/mir behandelt werden, sondern nur die SPS selbst.
Laut Dokumaterial von Siemens, was ich so bekommen habe, soll das mit SPS HW und dem TIA Portal gehen.
Leider sind (für mich) nicht die Bibliotheken auffindbar, von denen die Dokumente sprechen.



dingo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da müsst Ihr euren Steuerungslieferanten mal genauer mit ins Boot nehmen müssen.
> 
> ISA 88 habe ich mal im zusammenhang mit IEC61512 gehört.
> ...



Das mit der HW lass ich mal so stehen. 
Mit dem Kunden und Siemens ist bislang geklärt, dass wir unser auf .NET geschriebenes HMI sowie die Standard SPS behalten können/dürfen.
Es geht sich jetzt darum das Ganze so umzumodeln, dass der Kunde zufrieden ist und wir so wenig wie möglich Bauchschmerzen haben.
Siemens habe uns auch eine kostenlose Schulung dazu angeboten, sagte man mir. Ich soll mich aber erst ein wenig einarbeiten.


----------



## miasma (5 November 2018)

ISA 88 wird auch umgangssprachlich Batch Control gennant. Es beschreibt die Chargenorientierte Herstellung von Produkten und beschränkt sich nicht nur auf die Automatisierung sondern beschreibt auch die Anlage und das Verfahren in allen Details. Der Prozess soll sich immer in einem definierten Zustand befinden, dieser wird in der Steuerung (ab)gebildet. 
Hier die in der ISA 88 definierten Zustände.




Das besondere ist das die Auszuführenden Aktionen in den einzelnen Prozesszuständen sich für jeden Batch/Charge ändern können, durch laden eines neuen Rezeptes. 

Das Thema ist schon eine Komplexe Sache und wird in der Regel mit Prozessletsystemen die um einen Zusatz erweitert sind realisiert z.B. PCS7 + SIMATIC Batch oder ProLeiT + BatchiT.
Diese Erweiterungen unterstützen die getrennte Projektierung von Equipment, Rezepten und Programm.


----------



## L4s3r73k (14 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich dachte mir, ich bin hier noch eine gewisse Antwort schuldig.
Siemens hat in unseren Industriezweig seinen Fuß gesetzt und mit einem großen Hersteller eine gewisse Interpretation von dem S88 Modell erarbeitet.
Das bedeutet Programmbausteine, die für Siemens SPS, HMI und wahrscheinlich noch Prozessleitsysteme geschrieben sind. 
Unsere Anlagen stehen zwar beim Kunden irgendwo zwischendrin, aber wir waren uns alle Einig, dass eine Umsetzung von dem was Siemens da "schönes" gebastelt hat, keinen Sinn macht.
Da der Kunde aber als Vertreter für die restliche Industrie schon einiges an Geld da rein gesteckt hat, mussten/müssen wir, so unsinnig es ist, die Bausteine von denen verwenden.

Die tollen Bausteine von Siemens sind also jetzt in eine bereits funktionierende Programmierung hineingeflickt, nur um zu sagen "hier, wir haben die Bausteine benutzt, Mission erfüllt".
Das ganze bringt der Maschine, dem Kunden und niemandem Mehrwert, außer den Kassen von Siemens.

Bald ist Montagestart der Anlage, dann darf ich testen, ob das geflicke funktioniert.

Grüße


----------

